# Spiral router milling machine



## brucenelson (Jan 7, 2012)

I have built the ShopNotes spiral router milling machine, and have made several improvements not covered in the plans furnished. I made the gears on a Techno-isel cnc router using Mastercam gear generator software. Would like to hear from others with the same interest.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Bruce.


----------



## brucenelson (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been searching for other posts or thread pertaining to the Shopnotes Spiral router milling machine. I have built this machine and have made several improvements, and also have completed a complex project utilizing this machine. As one who has built and used this machine, I have nothing but good to say about the Shopnotes instructions. As I have said previously, I made the gears on a cnc router. I would like to hear inquiries about my experience with this machine.


----------



## gemma.laming (May 1, 2011)

*Gearing, etc*

Hi Bruce, 

firstly thanks for your response earlier. 

The machine you have made is impressive! It is very big though ... I live in a small flat and my workshop is next to the fire escape. Not much good if it rains, but great for chatting with the neighbours and meeting all the local dogs!

I haven't any access to CNC devices, so am using a different gearing utility - old bicycle gears (and chains). Where I live in the Netherlands, people seem ready to abandon a bicycle frequently enough that I have a small supply of them now. 

As to my lever-reduction gadget I will see what I can do regarding drawings and ideas in the next few days. I have puzzled over it for a long time now, and have no real ideas at all. They all seem to get tangled up in the middle, so the only way is to make one and see if it works - make it in cardboard of course ;-)

PS I also have a sensible stack of decent plywood for making machines now too!


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bruce,

Just joined the forum, and I'm looking to see what modifications you made to your ShopNotes milling machine. I use mine for various projects, but would like to turn it into a CNC router mill. So, I'm searching for others who have upgraded theirs.

Joe D.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome*



jdebott1 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Just joined the forum, and I'm looking to see what modifications you made to your ShopNotes milling machine. I use mine for various projects, but would like to turn it into a CNC router mill. So, I'm searching for others who have upgraded theirs.
> 
> Joe D.


Welcome to the forum, Joe.


----------



## Rick in Pittsburgh (Jun 23, 2009)

brucenelson said:


> I have built the ShopNotes spiral router milling machine, and have made several improvements not covered in the plans furnished. I made the gears on a Techno-isel cnc router using Mastercam gear generator software. Would like to hear from others with the same interest.


I believe this thread is what you might be looking for.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/32205-router-turning.html

This does look quite interesting to try. If you have any pictures please post.

Thanks


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Rick,

Thanks for the link. I've been reviewing all those posts over the weekend. I have to film a video program for The Canterbury Workshop this week, but I will definitely post some pictures of my research and progress.

Joe D.


----------



## Woodworker3 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Shop notes router mill*

Hello All,
My first post........I found your forum searching for info on the Shop Notes router mill and have read through all 30 pages of this thread. Thanks to all for contributing comments and suggestions on the router mill. They were excellent, so I decided to join the forum...... I am in the process of ordering parts to build it and will take all your comments into consideration. I have found a website where a gentleman explains how to cut the involute shape of the teeth for the gears using a tablesaw, router, or scroll saw for a nominal fee for his e-book. 
I gather this is the most critical step in the whole process of building the router mill.


----------

